# Air brush *TIPS*



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Lesson number one  make sure your air brush is CLEAN, in the picture you can see the green dots (spatter) this is usually a dirty brush, which it was, but I also found the needle was also bent (minor), bent needles catch a droplet of paint on the tip and when you press the trigger the air blows the blob off the tip and it spatters all over  and wrecks a finish. CLEAN your brush after every use thoroughly, if you have not used it for a while pull it apart and clean everything with alcohol, between colors rinse out with the same. A good camera also does not help. pete


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How does the needle usually get bent?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

*Peple*- Usually catching the tip on a cloth, they are so fine ( like a sewing needle) it does not take mush to bend them. Dropping a brush can be catestrophic, bending the end at right angles, usually meaning a new needle and tip.

Brings me to tip No 2- When cleaning around the needle tip, slide the trigger right back which will get the needle out of the way, this goes for removing/replacing the nozzle cap too, you can replace the cap etc without bumping the needle tip, because this is all it takes to bend them sometimes. pete


----------

